# Oppo BDP-93



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Oppo's bringing out a streaming BD player by xmas.

FIRST LOOK


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

gimme gimme gimme


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Sweet! I hope they add Amazon VOD capability too! I wonder if my wife will notice if the 83 ends up replacing the Sammy in the bedroom and there is a new 93 sitting in the equipment rack in the theater room???


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Sweet! I hope they add Amazon VOD capability too! I wonder if my wife will notice if the 83 ends up replacing the Sammy in the bedroom and there is a new 93 sitting in the equipment rack in the theater room???


Amazing! That is exactly what is going to happen in my house(except the 83 will be replacing a Sony).


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Got the prerelease model email today, and ordered about 1500 today. Looks like the first group will get these prerelease units very shortly.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Got the Email too, but gonna pass for now.

I'll probably buy it eventually, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

This purchase was already green lighted with the missus, so when the e-mail came earlier today, I placed my order immediately. I eagerly await its arrival, hopefully next week!

John


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Some day when I can spend $500 on a Blu Ray player instead of getting any of 10 good units under $250....I'd sure consider an Oppo. I'll check my lottery tickets again tonight. 

But thanks for sharing..the info supports the fact that Oppo makes good units. I actually got to use an "83" over this past weekend at a friends house.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Im still in the "oppo is overpriced crowd" , but they do come with a very nice chip for DVD scaling and streaming pq, but I already have that. I just figure I need to try an Oppo out once in my life.

I am really buying it for source direct, which I had on my Pio 320, so it'll send a untouched BR feed to my pre/pro.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Got the email too. I think I'll hold off on the 93 until I hear several reviews on video quality. Right now my 83 is the cream of the crop, the cat’s meow.

No need to buy the 93. On the other hand, if the 93 A/V quality is superior to the 83, I may have to start the “butter up” process on the wife.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I think the DVD upconversion is a tad better, just from reading the beta guys comments, but it's not really going to get much better. Blu-ray looks good on most all new players.

Big deal with this player is better build, 3D, dual HDMI out, and streaming services.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> I think the DVD upconversion is a tad better, just from reading the beta guys comments, but it's not really going to get much better. Blu-ray looks good on most all new players.
> 
> Big deal with this player is better build, 3D, *dual HDMI *out, and streaming services.


cool

HDMI x2 would rule!
3D = BFD
Better DVD upconversion, WOW! That is crazy.

As for Netflix, I already have several ways to watch Netflix. Streaming not high on my list of needs in a blu-ray player.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Pamphlet and box for remote, cords, etc...









Remote and Wireless adapter









Front









Bottom (best rubber feet ive seen)









Rear









Off to drink beer and watch Noles vs Gates now. Gonna do the Dark Side of the Moon SACD and Last Airbender BR tomorrow.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I got the pre release email to order, too, and I was so tempted. The price is high, but I like the dual HDMI outputs...I could dump my POS Samsung 5900 (3D) & my excellent little LG 570. 

Soooo tempting!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Hehe. Only reservation Ive seen is the fact the FW is still a little beta. My DVDO has a HDMI2 for passing only audio to the Denon, but it's got a bug sometimes. Im not a 3D guy, yet, but Ive already run the 2nd HDMI to the Denon. Will run source direct from the 93 to the DVDO.

Also looking forward to trying the SACD's, Im a virgin in this territory, but plan to JAM the Floyd tomorrow.

It appears Oppo will add Vudu, and if they add Amazon VOD, the Roku is goin bye bye.

The weight of this thing is ridiculous, its built like a tank, or they hid lead in it. Also has no fan and no vents, so I hope they designed it to run cool. I also wonder about the external wireless, but I guess they did that for improved SS.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Hehe. Only reservation Ive seen is the fact the FW is still a little beta. My DVDO has a HDMI2 for passing only audio to the Denon, but it's got a bug sometimes. Im not a 3D guy, yet, but Ive already run the 2nd HDMI to the Denon. Will run source direct from the 93 to the DVDO.
> 
> Also looking forward to trying the SACD's, Im a virgin in this territory, but plan to JAM the Floyd tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I've followed you and the others at the AVS thread a little bit. My only reservation is streaming those "special mkv" files of shows we PM'd about. My LG does a great job from my XP WMP server. The POS Sammy requires a 3rd party server called Mezzmo, yet the LG freezes with Mezzmo. How's the 93 handle it? I've read it does great with BR rip mkv done by owners & over USB drives. Any experience with those "special mkv" titles?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry none hehe


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My early Xmas gift will be here Wednsday...a new BDP-93. :joy::dance01::dance07:


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> My early Xmas gift will be here Wednsday...a new BDP-93. :joy::dance01::dance07:


Awesome! I'll get mine as soon as I have some extra spending money. I could sell my copy of Hotel California on DVD-Audio, but then I wouldn't need the Oppo. LOL


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This thing is awesome!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> This thing is awesome!


Nice toy! I'm jealous.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> This thing is awesome!


You must not have a Pioneer receiver.

Or have attempted to play full BD backups.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> You must not have a Pioneer receiver.
> 
> Or have attempted to play full BD backups.


Nope...Yamaha.

It plays everything I've tried...Regular BR discs, DVD, MP3, mkv (BR rips & TV rips), mp4, avi.

I've seen those reported issues & I'm sure Oppo will fix it.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mines performed great so far.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I've seen those reported issues & I'm sure Oppo will fix it.


Yep, I'm sure they will.

Although the problems with some of the Pioneer receivers is a bit puzzling


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The BDP-93 is now available to buy: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I've had mine for a couple of weeks now and it's great. I don't thing $500 is too much to pay for a unit of this quality.

John


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> I've had mine for a couple of weeks now and it's great. I don't thing $500 is too much to pay for a unit of this quality.
> 
> John


OK....I'm jealous.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> I don't thing $500 is too much to pay for a unit of this quality.


Totally depends on your needs. If you just need a Blu Ray player, it's way too much. If you need 3D AND the ability to play multiple formats than it's probably worth it.

I bought the Panny 350 a few weeks ago for under $200. 3D capable (including checkerboard), dual HDMI outputs, streams Netflix, Pandora, YouTube and most of the other goodies too. Been working flawlessly so far with everything I've thrown at it saved me over $300 vs the Oppo I was considering.

I can even buy one of the new streaming boxes (Boxee, NeoTV 550, etc.) and still come out more than $100 ahead.

I don't, however, have the ability to play multiple formats, but that wasn't one of my needs (and probably not a need for most people).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Is the Oppo PQ/AQ any really better than any other BD player?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Is the Oppo PQ/AQ any really better than any other BD player?


It depends on the content. BR disc, DVD, Netflix, etc.?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Sigma,
Where would it be better than a base-level BD player?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Sigma,
> Where would it be better than a base-level BD player?


The Oppo generally excels for up-converting DVDs and plays them at 24 FPS as well, the audio circuitry is superior but you will only really see this if you use the Oppo to decode the audio and send it out as analog 5.1 or 7.1. It is one of the fastest loading players as well. I'm very happy with my 83 but can understand that it's probably over-kill for a lot of people.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Sigma,
> Where would it be better than a base-level BD player?





bobukcat said:


> The Oppo generally excels for up-converting DVDs and plays them at 24 FPS as well, the audio circuitry is superior but you will only really see this if you use the Oppo to decode the audio and send it out as analog 5.1 or 7.1. It is one of the fastest loading players as well. I'm very happy with my 83 but can understand that it's probably over-kill for a lot of people.


What he (bobukcat) said. :lol: Another huge plus is Oppo's customer service. They are the best I've ever worked with. They reply to questions with real answers and not canned BS, techs are actual techs and not CSRs, and they offer real solutions. The build quality is superb, too. Units are not cheap & flimsy.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Officially jealous.


----------



## StvRbrsn (Feb 10, 2011)

Just bought one off Amazon, should arrive Tue. Will mate with a Samsung plasma for 3D, whenever I buy it.


----------

